# Scrollbarer Bereich in html



## TheScary (7. April 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne ein scrollbaren bereich auf meiner seite haben, also eine art kästchen das man hoch und runter scrollen kann


----------



## Sebastianus (7. April 2003)

Hm, mal wieder eine sehr genaue Formulierung! Ich würde mal auf eine Textarea tippen!

Mein Tipp sowieso! Wenn man haben möchte, einafch in den Quelltext anderer gucken! Da steht es meistens genau drin wie es geht! und meist nicht anders!!!


----------



## TheScary (7. April 2003)

hihi ja ich weis nicht wie ich es erklären soll... also es soll kein eingabe feld sein
... ach ich weis nicht wie ich es erkläen soll... hab jetzt aber auch grade kein beispiel....
also das man z.B. in der mitte einer seite einen bestimmten bereich scrollen darf... z.B. einen newsbereich...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
hab nix bei google oder so gefunden


----------



## Sebastianus (7. April 2003)

Sonst schau mal bei IFrames nach! Findeste auch bei SelfHtml ne Anleitung zu! Das sollte es dann sein, was du suchst! Hoffe ich zumindest!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. April 2003)

Hi, machs etweder mit IFrames -> http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eingebettete.htm

oder mit CSS... Beispiel -> http://www.drweb.de/trickkiste/tricks154.shtml


ciao


----------



## Avariel (7. April 2003)

Von cronos CSS-Variante würde ich eher abraten. Ich hab das selbst schon eingesetzt, im Internet Explorer funktionierts ganz gut, aber in anderen Browsern ists teilweise ne einzige Riesenkatastrophe.

Ich bin wieder zum I-Frame übergegangen, da klappts besser, und wenn du den I-Frame noch mit CSS formatierst schauts genauso gut aus.


----------



## Marvin (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *Von cronos CSS-Variante würde ich eher abraten. Ich hab das selbst schon eingesetzt, im Internet Explorer funktionierts ganz gut, aber in anderen Browsern ists teilweise ne einzige Riesenkatastrophe.
> 
> Ich bin wieder zum I-Frame übergegangen, da klappts besser, und wenn du den I-Frame noch mit CSS formatierst schauts genauso gut aus. *


Der einzigste Browser wo das ne Katastrophe ist, ist Opera6. Im Internet Explorer, Mozilla/Netscape und Opera7 funktioniert es tadellos. Netscape4.x ist da wieder ne Ausnahme, aber da klappt auch das mit den Iframes nicht.


----------



## Avariel (8. April 2003)

Mist, und ausgerechnet den Browser benutzen manche meiner User... Galdasc, wart nur bis ich dich zu fassen kriege...ich dreh dir den Hals rum! Ganze Page neu gemacht und dann ist das nur bei EINEM (veralteten) Browser so... *TILT*


----------



## Marvin (10. April 2003)

Wies im Konqueror (Linux) aussieht kann ich dir übrigens auch nicht sagen, evtl gehts da auch nicht...


----------

